# New Smith & Wesson Equalizer First Shots: Is The Hype Real?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Probably not!!


Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


>


Well, it's probably a good pistol, but I get the feeling all these manufactures are offering so many options, that they are trying to make me go broke!


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

That’s a ugly piece if you ask me .. 😆


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Hg007 said:


> That’s a ugly piece if you ask me .. 😆


Yeah, it doesn't look form fitting like their M&P series does. The grip does not at all look like it would work for me but then, only handling it would tell. I'm gonna stick with my three favorite full framed gen1 M&P's and my my excellent gen1 M&P 40c as well as my three M&P Shields. All are fine pieces, feel really good in the hand, and are definite keepers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look form fitting like their M&P series does. The grip does not at all look like it would work for me but then, only handling it would tell. I'm gonna stick with my three favorite full framed gen1 M&P's and my my excellent gen1 M&P 40c as well as my three M&P Shields. All are fine pieces, feel really good in the hand, and are definite keepers.


Yea, I have no plans on getting 1 either, as I don't need the EZ type of gun. But, I am looking forward to snagging a 15 round mag, so it will work on my Shield Plus.

I had been hoping that someone like Taran Tactical would come out with a +2 add on for the Shield Plus, like they have for the Shield. Now, this solves my issue.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I understand the point of the "grip safety" mechanism, but it ruins the overall beauty of the gun...on all the EZ models. JMHO


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone is sold out of the 15 rounders right now, unfortunately. I've looked ever since they made the announcement of the new gun


----------



## Stealth .45 (3 mo ago)

Not something I would ever buy.


----------

